# how was your christmas?



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

mine was terrible. christmas was once again ruined by my father. spent the day waiting for paramedics to arrive then the night in accident and emergency. marvelous eh?


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

he managed to ruin the day for myself, my mother, my mothers boyfriend, his daughter (who ended up crying), he got my sister distressed and worried and he also wasted the time of all the staff at a&e and the hospital, my time, my mothers bf's time driving him over and home. refused to eat his christmas dinner, then decided to eat a load of chocolate later before he went off in an ambulance to the hospital after arguing with us all about how he has contracted a fictitious virus and he has infected people. this all turned out to be a load of bollocks of course. previous years he's wound me up at christmas with his behaviour and negativity and i've been stressed as hell on xmas day when I have to spend it with him. 
I prefer to go to my mother's although she sometimes argues and her boyfriend sometimes get's the hump and is generally a bit moody so that's not a stress-less experience either. i'd rather actually spend it alone, just don't wanna be that loner who spends it alone. **** my life eh.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Perhaps your father is feeling jealous that your mom has a boyfriend.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Perhaps your father is feeling jealous that your mom has a boyfriend.


well he's had 20 years to do something about it! he's done f-all to get himself a partner since mum divorced him all those years ago, when I have asked him if he wants to meet someone else he just says "been there, done that". if he did want a partner then he would expect them to just turn up and knock on his door, that's his sort of attitude, just expects it to land on his lap without him being in any way pro-active or making any effort. he's got completely unrealistic expectations, his mate told me he eyes up women half his age or younger! I am thinking what makes you think all these young attractive women are gonna ask you out? I said if you want that then go for a russian or asian bride through an agency or something because the chance of you getting a girl that young without making any effort is practically zero.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

omgosh wow that sux. im sorry you had to spend your holiday like that 
i hate the holidays. the only thing that ruins my holiday every year is my awkwardness. i basically sat in silence watching basketball on tv while everyone talked about their lives. thats only my dads side of the family. when i go to my moms, everythings great!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Just me and my daddyo. On christmas day we went ice skating, I've never gone ice skating on christmas day before so I must be getting well regarding my mental illnesses! Can you believe it?! My family is all dissipated in different cities and have their own lives. If I would have my own life then my daddyo would be all alone or probably he would have his own life too but I doubt it. I didn't feel bad like I used to do in my Christmases past like before 2010 because I can see my future and I can see opportunities where I can find what I lack. I guess those bad feelings I used to get around holidays were when I lacked the ability to see the future.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i wasn't going to do anything - well i was going to go to the beach, but i hurt my feet on xmas eve so i cancelled that idea. but one of my flatmates asked if i wanted to have lunch with him. so we had an awkward lunch. then i retreated back to the caravan and wasted time on my laptop. the xmas eve event was good enough to prevent me feeling too lonely.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It was okay. We had to back up our regular Christmas Eve and Christmas ritual a day because my niece was working Christmas Day. We did our Christmas Eve on 12/23, Christmas over my sister's on 12/24, then did our regular Christmas morning at my parents' place on 12/25 like usual. So it was sort of three days' celebration. I had worked 24 days in a row (including Saturday and Sunday) -- 11/26 through 12/20, so having off at least a few days was cool. Of course Christmas is essentially a depressing holiday, so you have that to contend with.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I did the laundry (after 4 weeks of not doing it) and vacuumed the living room and dining room. Vacuuming sure is exhausting. I still haven't vacuumed the bedroom. 

I also drank quite a bit of hard cider (bought two 6-packs) and ate some edibles. I spent $10 on macadamia nuts. The cider was rather disappointing, both brands. I keep getting ciders that suck. Got some other high calorie junky stuff. 

My dad is currently on some month-long cruise around South America with the old bag. December 3rd to January 3rd. He sent me a link where I could see the itinerary. It also had the price of the cruise. $10,500!! My dad may have been able to get the old bag to pay for most of it since she is going senile. He likes to travel around Christmas time to avoid the old bag's 2 crazy daughters. Also convenient for him, he can avoid the drama which is going on with my sister.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah fine plenty drinking, plenty eating, some talking to cows ....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not so great yo. breakup before the holidays is like the worst time for it happen, lol.


----------



## MoodyNocturnal (Nov 18, 2017)

Just me inside my dark room. No celebrations, no food. Just sleep.

Sent from my ASUS_X00DDA using Tapatalk


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I loved it like always


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Horrible and then drugged. I plan to continue this until New years is past then resume life functions.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I finally finished watching the TV show Atlanta. Then I caught up on Pawn Stars.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

My initiate response would be to cut your father out of your life, especially if you're not having to live with him. People like that live (thrive) on other peoples pain and attention.

I should be taking similar advice, so...that's why I said initiate.

:hug


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

To put it mildly, the worst X-Mas on record...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine was actually really nice - I had lunch with my son and his gf, my wife and her brother. It's just so much work that makes it exhausting for me - a lot of driving to pick people up, and getting food ready then all the tidying up afterwards. I don't get to spend that much time with my son and his girl though so it's always great to see them.


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

Just another day for me, not much for the holidays I suppose.


----------



## tarzeena (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine was pretty decent. Stayed home, ate good food, drank whiskey and watched Christmas movies.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

It was really fun. I went to my aunt's house, got a little drunk, had lots of vegan food I could eat, and laughed a lot. I got home that night and my best friend slept over. We went into NYC the next day.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Is it over? I want all my days back! Grinch come back, bring them to me.
I have spent the last months with a weird flu that is on and off , doing pretty much nothing, except few works things related, no much fun . I'm feeling now better although.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Had a big dinner with relatives. Unfortunately, all of the ones around my age had their own plans and their own life. I honestly felt a bit lame being there and regretted going. On the other hand, I didn't want to be the only one home when all of my other housemates were out with plans as well.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I knew it wouldn't happen*

capitalism + love for humans + love for humans + love for humans + TV + love for humans

a few days? one day?

food

too busy so confusing. crowds awkward finding food. nothing's changed

just my first year alone this season. been lucky with live family and / or other friends. my goal was to laugh. no drinking alone

nothing different - opening times. less grand plan where every family has week / month of stock to last? I go about half way. no more time to gather up loads more food

beat the town walk depression to get basics all shut

then bike in cold proves big warehouse style where the goods are.

no day has been different since 2013. alone. bored. deep experience

still waiting for pudding & cream leftovers.

got no Turkey. news about rotten making illness so I been lucky.

lost about when Xmas ended? ends? NY? no day will ever be different

in my life at school in 80s, 90s, my bedroom with parents. water, electricity. music. same here now, different county. family dead. I was occupied by being at school. nothing now.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

Exhausting as always, I hate christmas and I can't wait to move out so I can stop going.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I started feeling a bit off Christmas eve, and then by the morning of it was in full swing. I laid in bed, tired and irritable, before dragging myself out for the family dinner that I didn't want to be at. I sat there for three hours feeling like death warmed over, listening to my hillbilly relatives gossip about their hillbilly friends, interspersed with my nephew making a godawful racket. Every now and then my brother would glare at me, I presume for being so quiet and awkward due to being so ill. My sister, about the only relative I like at most times, bailed to work a double paid shift at the hospital. I finally had to say my goodbyes and run for bed at 8 in the evening. My brother followed up his glares with a passive aggressive accusatory message the next day suggesting that I didn't have the flu, I was just hungover. Now here I am just recovering four days later.

It was pretty weak I suppose. I guess I'm getting to that miserable age where I don't put much stock in it anymore. I really just wanted to be alone more than anything. I need to get out of this town.


----------



## novis18 (Dec 29, 2017)

This was actually my first Christmas with presents and a family around me! In the past because of an abuse and neglectful mother I always had to make do on my own with very little money. Now, I'm living with family who are much better for me, and they have a lot of great Christmas traditions they invited me into for the first time. It was really great! Free food is always amazing though.


----------



## mysticpanda (Dec 20, 2017)

sorry to hear about your ruined x-mas :S 

i've been having some disagreements with my family too lately, and decided not to spend christmas with them this year :/


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

First day - got drunk with some relatives and only for me it ended up with hugging the toilet... 
I didn't stopped when I could do that, so it's really embarrassing, because of that I was the one who had the worst.
I would like to forget it.

Second day nothing special happened, so I would like to admit that it was better.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

mine whent as most any other days really, i expected to be just another boring night.... new years was a bit more fun... saying goodbye to the bad stuff from 2017
and hoping for a less crappy 2018


----------

